# Watermelon = Viagra



## Ironbuilt (May 10, 2013)

Just so everyone knows watermelon helps wood..
Citrulline Malate is in the white rine area of the melon so buy cutting into 1×2 in squares and trimming off green skin ,then juicing in your juicer with a carrot or two into 10oz glass it helps blood flow by relaxing the vessels so blood flows free in the dick..
Sasquatch certified ..ib


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 10, 2013)

The 19 yr old girls in my kickboxing class = Viagra


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> The 19 yr old girls in my kickboxing class = Viagra



AGREED!!

P.S...  check your PMs


----------



## Austinite (May 11, 2013)

There are tons of benefits to Citrulline. It converts to Arginine, but is absorbed better, making it superior. Citrulline Malate would have the highest bioavailability. While abundant in Watermelon, intake from the melon is typically not sufficient for greater effects. 

It can certainly increase the circumference of blood vessels, but unfortunately not "targeted" areas like Viagra. Great compound either way. I use it daily.


----------



## CONOFVIS (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Marshall (May 12, 2013)

If Squatches are juicin' it, it's got to be good !


----------



## turbobusa (May 12, 2013)

Austinite said:


> There are tons of benefits to Citrulline. It converts to Arginine, but is absorbed better, making it superior. Citrulline Malate would have the highest bioavailability. While abundant in Watermelon, intake from the melon is typically not sufficient for greater effects.
> 
> It can certainly increase the circumference of blood vessels, but unfortunately not "targeted" areas like Viagra. Great compound either way. I use it daily.



Unless you eat 3-4 melons weekly like I do in hot summer


----------



## Austinite (May 12, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Unless you eat 3-4 melons weekly like I do in hot summer



 True. Jamboree rind would be the optimal choice! Enjoy!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 12, 2013)

Is jamboree a type a wm?  I like conofvis thinking..sweet watery goodness between my jawbone.
I eat one with seeds . I aways thot if i ate the seeds when I shoot my juice with seeds that I could shoot neighbors cat. I was12 then..hmmmm


----------

